# How to hypnotise your 'tiel!



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

He was mesmerised for a good minute or so before he just started preening :lol:


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

What kind of light is that? he does look mesmerised!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

*Snowy* said:


> What kind of light is that? he does look mesmerised!


It's a mini glitter lava lamp (although there's no lava in it... Just glitter!). Changes colour and everything :lol:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL that is awesome! Might get one of those for my two


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a red lava lamp in my bedroom, i might bring it into the living room and see what Smokey makes of it!


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a mini glitter lava lamp!  i'll show Snowy it!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Pics of your 'tiels reactions, everyone!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh...good idea. I have a lava lamp! Will have to give it a try. I need a couple of hypnotised birds!
That is so cute!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww what a cutie 

I will have to get one  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

